# mre's



## wvboy (Jun 7, 2010)

I just picked up 44 cases of mre's for 10 bucks each... and i am stoked...


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Where? I'll take some.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

wvboy said:


> I just picked up 44 cases of mre's for 10 bucks each... and i am stoked...


ten bucks a case, you got a steal. ten bucks per meal you got robbed.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

GroovyMike said:


> ten bucks a case, you got a steal. ten bucks per meal you got robbed.


 ouch, I didn't even *think* about that... I just assumed the $10 was the by-the-case price


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I usually pay around $60 per case. Of course need to remember are the MRE's within thier tolerance dates, is the TTI good, etc. Honestly 10 bucks a case doesn't sound right:

MREInfo.com - MRE Shelf Life


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

I think I would do a taste test on one out of each case over the next couple weeks.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't think I want those. You got a steal, either by extreme luck (doubt-ful) or those things have probably grown their own legs. Its deffinately tuna suprise now 

Thanks ComputerGuy, for the link. Usefull stuff.


----------



## wvboy (Jun 7, 2010)

The deal is the mre's are 5 years old... i have consumed plenty of them and they taste great and seem plenty fresh, the guy i got em from has bout 600 left so w his blessing i may post his contact info...


----------



## wvboy (Jun 7, 2010)

Its 83 cents per meal, entree ,side,desert,crackers,jelly,drink base,coffee,creamer,sugar, antimicrobial wipe, salt pep, and a spoon...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wvboy said:


> Its 83 cents per meal, entree ,side,desert,crackers,jelly,drink base,coffee,creamer,sugar, antimicrobial wipe, salt pep, and a spoon...


sign me UP! :2thumb:


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Sign me up too :sssh:

Sounds like they are HOT to me.

Somethings not quite right, but what the hey, can't let a deal like that pass by.


----------

